# Intro (Horse) or Intro (Rider)??



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

It would be great if you could do both, but I chose horse.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Do the intro rider division. It is more likely that you will get a professional rider in the horse division than it is for you to compete against a schoolmaster. Have fun!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I'd choose rider. There's no shame in riding with the younger set! And you won't be expected to know more than the horse does!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Yep, most definately with what eventerdrew said.

I've ridden in both categories and the "Beginner Horse" classes are always more difficult with competition because you are up against people who've been in this field for a long time - riding greenies. 

You are a Green Rider, and yes, while you are on a Green Horse - if I were your Coach I would put you in Green Rider because you will be up against riders of your level.

I have been to comps where there are 50 year olds in the Green Rider division - so what. Green is Green regardless. Education is Education regardless.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I would say rider. I was in a rider class and they didn't seperate ages, and to tell you the truth, it was nice to see adults riding in the same class as me so I had someone to kinda look up to I guess!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone! My trainer told me to enter Intro (Rider) so I went ahead and did that, based on what he said and it seems like everyone else agrees on here for the most part, so I think I chose the right division!  We'll see June 21st though!!


----------

